
Create, validate, rinse, repeat — Medium - benhowdle89
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/225f33cd5937
======
d_jackson_kf
You seem to be looking for the definitive, objective definition of success. As
aomeone that codes for a living, that's understandable. var this_is_success
has a definite value.

The reality is it doesn't. It could be any of those things you list or one of
many many other things. It'll be different for different people.

Although I think a lot of people think a common measure of success is or
should be your bank balance. It's not.

Happiness could be a good measure. But then you have to work out what would
really truly define "happiness" for you. Not as easy as it sounds.

Also, you talk about "success" as if its a destination. You get there and -
bam - success! But then what do you do with your life?

Forget the destination (there isn't one) and instead focus on the journey. You
need to enjoy what you're doing on an ongoing basis.

